# MCP(Exam 70-270)



## nuska143 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi guys . I want to prepare MCP(Exam:70-270) can you tell me which book is the best for preparing MCP and where can I get free video tutorials and study materials.. Thanks


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

i have taken material for 70-270 from hyperlessons. Material is quite useful and upto date according to the exam. 

with the study material i got brainbench mock exam and with that MeasureUp practice test for the final preparation. All the material is very useful.


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

I have always used the Passport Series by Mike Myers to prep for my test. After I feel that I have the knowledge for the test I will download and study a testking.


----------

